# symptoms disappearing and still got BFP



## inkdchick

Has anyone else had this happen and then they got a BFP. My symptoms have started to die down a little and im worried that it is going to be another loss or a non starter.
I am a 25 day cycle and i am currently cd21 and am due for :witch: in 4 days, my (.Y.)'s were very painful but now just tender and am worried
Can anyone tell me if they have had the same thing and then got their BFP please :cry:


----------



## TTC4No3

I had symptoms 'til around 7dpo - then no symptoms whatsoever so I was very surprised when I got my :bfp: ; Clearblue Digital tests and the date thing is increasing; used to say 1-2 weeks and then 2-3 weeks (after conception) so hopefully things are going fine even though I still don't have symptoms.


----------



## inkdchick

TTC4No3 said:


> I had symptoms 'til around 7dpo - then no symptoms whatsoever so I was very surprised when I got my :bfp: ; Clearblue Digital tests and the date thing is increasing; used to say 1-2 weeks and then 2-3 weeks (after conception) so hopefully things are going fine even though I still don't have symptoms.

Hi thank you for your post it is really encouraging to know that and hopefully it will go well for us too, Thank you and CONGRATULATIONS xx :hugs:


----------



## Hemoon

Hi there, a friend of mine is currently 9 weeks preggers, she had symptoms from about 9 dpo onwards for about a week and a half then virtually nothing, she was really worried so booked in for a private scan. Everything was fine, bean looks as it should they could see a heart beat etc etc so for now panic over!! Good luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## magicvw

I hardly got any symptoms both times. First time I didn't even know till 10 weeks, second time I knew asap, but I felt totally normal. I was so stressed by not feeling preggo that I continued temping for weeks after my bfp - my bfp chart is still around if you click my FF link! Only the continued high temps convinced me I was still preggo every morning - no sore boobs, no sickness, just so normal!!xxx


----------



## inkdchick

magicvw said:


> I hardly got any symptoms both times. First time I didn't even know till 10 weeks, second time I knew asap, but I felt totally normal. I was so stressed by not feeling preggo that I continued temping for weeks after my bfp - my bfp chart is still around if you click my FF link! Only the continued high temps convinced me I was still preggo every morning - no sore boobs, no sickness, just so normal!!xxx

Aww thank you magicvw, but i didnt do temping as i kept forgetting but generrally know when i ovulate so that isnt the problem and my symptoms have come back with avengence this morning, CD22 , and i feel really quite sick, just had loose stools ( sorry tmi) for the first time and feels like i have an upset stomach , mild cramping, and boobs are constantly stinging and hurt like hell, back ache, hips hurt in bed, headache, URGGHHH i just want to know for sure, the other thing is that I FEEL pregnant , which is really weird and cannot think myself past that feeling and am having really weird dreams now too, but enough of me venting, thank you :hugs:xx
tina


----------



## AnnieB82

Hi there inkdchick, that's what happened me this month. I had a few symptoms shortly after ovulation, like dull aches, stuffy nose, clear skin (symptom for me as I usually break out) increased cm, frequent urination. Then around 8-9 dpo it all disappeared and my skin started to break out. I also felt cold after having hot flashes at night the previous nights. I thought I was deffo out after reading all this stuff about temp dips. I had some mild af type cramps the day before it was due, but then they went and then nothing. Got bfp day after AF was due. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------

